# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sistemi kapitalist në kolaps, Islami shihet si zgjidhja më e mirë!

## Archicad

*Dallimet mes kapitalizmit dhe sistemit ekonomik islam*

Parashtrojmë pyetje se, a thua vallë, a ka dallim mes kapitalizmit dhe sistemit ekonomik islam? Në fakt, të dy sistemet të lejojnë të pasurohesh, por ato krejtësisht ndryshojnë në atë se si ato të holla duhet akumuluar dhe harxhuar.

E hënë, 13 Tetor 2008 11:06

Shkaqet për tërë këto ndryshime janë burimet dhe qëllimi përfundimtar i secilit sistem. 
Kapitalizmi është i bazuar në konceptin se ekonomia është ajo e cila i kontrollon nevojat e njeriut, të cilat janë të pakufizuara dhe poashtu tregon se si të plotësohen këto nevoja. Ky sistem varet nga ajo ndarje që e bën kisha dhe shteti, ose, me fjalë të tjera, ndarja që e bën Krijuesi sipas kërkesave jetësore. Koncepti i lirisë luan një rol të madh në ideologjinë kapitaliste. Liria garantohet nga shteti, prandaj, njeriu është i lirë t'i plotësojë nevojat e tij në çfarëdo mënyre qoftë, përderisa nuk e nëpërkëmb lirinë e të tjerëve. Kishte qenë e udhës që t'ia japim një shikim rrugëve rreth nesh dhe t'i shohim rezultatet katastrofale të këtij sistemi! Kjo gjendje është nga shkaku i plotësimit të nevojave dhe në këtë rast mund të themi se industria e pornografisë dhe ajo alkoolit/drogës janë ato që më së shumti bëjnë profit në sistemin kapitalist. A është ky ai sistem në të cilin duam t'i rrisim fëmijët tanë?

Sistemi ekonomik islam niset vetëm nga ai burim që është i kapshëm për t'i plotësuar nevojat dhe dëshirat e të gjithëve, pa rezultuar në kaos. Burimi i këtyre rregullave është, pa dyshim, Krijuesi ynë. Islami, i cili burimin e tij e ka nga Krijuesi, nuk i mohon nevojat e njerëzve, por në vend të kësaj (mohimit të nevojave njerëzore), ai (Islami) i rregullon mënyrat dhe rrugët se si këto nevoja dhe dëshira duhet të përmbushen. Ne, si qenie njerëzore, e kemi lirinë për t'i shfrytëzuar mendjet tona për ta argumentuar ekzistimin e Zotit dhe se Islami është mëshirë prej Tij për neve me qëllim që të udhëzohemi dhe të jetojmë duke pasur objektiva dhe qëllime, e jo pa to. Nëse Islami pranohet nga individi, ai pastaj i bëhet ithtar i rregullave që janë të vëna në të (Islam). Kjo tregon se si Islami e definon lirinë në të jetuarit tonë. Ndër të tjerash, liria është të jetuarit nga sistemi më i mirë i mundshëm, e duke mos bërë ndonjë sistem, i cili e shkatërron të jetuarit e të tjerëve. 
Kapitalizmi, përveç tjerash, është i bazuar në teorinë e pamjaftueshmërisë (mungesës) relative. Kjo do të thotë se gjithmonë duhet të ketë një pamjaftueshmëri të artikujve të përdorimit të gjerë për t'i përmbushur nevojat e njerëzve. Kjo, lirisht mund të thuhet se nuk ka të bëjë me realitetin objektiv. Sot, gjenden tepër artikuj të përdorimit të gjerë për t'i përmbushur nevojat e secilit individ, por kjo në fakt, e kundërshton parimin e pamjaftueshmërisë relative, ku disa njerëz janë në mungesë edhe të gjërave elementare, përderisa disa njerëz tjerë kanë tepricë të këtyre gjërave (elementareve), por edhe të gjërave sekondare njëashtu. Çfarë absurdi! Kjo teori e ndan shoqërinë në dy pjesë, ku pjesa e parë është më e vogël dhe ata kanë të grumbulluar shumë pasuri, përderisa disa të tjerë, të mjerë, luftojnë edhe për kafshatën e gojës. 

Islami, për dallim nga kapitalizmi, nuk e përkrah idenë e pamjaftueshmërisë relative. Islami nuk lejon që kjo gjë të ndodhë. Nevojat bazike janë të garantuara për çdo musliman, por edhe për çdo jomusliman, nëse pushteti shtetëror është në duar të muslimanëve. Në këto nevoja përfshihet ushqimi adekuat, veshmbathja, arsimimi dhe siguria fizike. Qëllimi primar është që të gjithë të prodhojnë dhe të gjithë të konsumojnë. Islami nuk bazohet në çmim, si metodë të shpërndarjes së të mirave, por ai bazohet në diçka më të mirë, e ajo është mënyra e shpërndarjes së mjeteve financiare deri tek të gjithë pjesëtarët e një pjeseje të caktuar lokale. Nëse nevojat bazike plotësohen, çdokush mund të jetojë një jetë më të lumtur, por, përveç kësaj, njerëzit janë të lejuar të kërkojnë ndonjë jetesë që atyre i përshtatet më së miri më qëllim që ajo (jetesa e tyre) ta arrijë maksimumin e mundshëm në çështjen e përmbushjes së gjërave të nevojshme. Nëse ky sistem merret në konsideratë dhe futet në përdorim, e tërë shoqëria do të prosperojë, më dëshirën e All-llahut të Lartësuar, sepse kur njerëzit punojnë për të qenë më të lumtur, e jo më të pasur, atëherë, ata janë më të suksesshëm dhe më produktivë. 

Mund të kemi dallime të mëdha ekonomike mes njerëzve dhe qëllimi që të gjithë t'i kenë nevojat bazike të plotësuara. Mirëpo, duke e marrë parasysh se njerëzit kanë aftësi të ndryshme për të vepruar, nuk është mëkat nëse ndokush dëshiron të fitojë më shumë. Sistemi ekonomik islam është, thjesht, vetëm pjesë e Islamit. Ai (sistem) nuk mundet të jetë pjesë e ndarë e kësaj feje madhështore. Muslimanët i përmbahen urdhërit që u është dhënë atyre: 
*"Kërkoje vendin tënd në botën e ardhshme, në atë që All-llahu jua ka dhënë juve, mos e lë anash pjesën tënde të kësaj bote dhe bëhu i sjellshëm ashtu sikurse All-llahu është sjellur mirë me ty dhe mos bën vjedhje në tokë!" (Kur'an).* 

Përktheu nga anglishtja: Arsim JONUZI 26.06.2007

----------


## altint71

Kriza e madhe e pare ka ken qe kur hudhen ne toke du kullat gemele ne Ameri.kan hum kushedi sa miljard,
Do preferojsha akoma ate kapitalizem se fal ketij kapitalizmi po profesionalizohemi, po ndjekin shkollat femit, po dergojme leke prinderve tane ne vendin e lindjes, jo une po mbare Shqipet e Ballkanit ndihmojne edhe ne zhvillimin e vendit o krahines te kujt i perkasin,e e fundit faliminderit atij kapitalizmi qe  ndihmoj jo vetem tu kthenin ne Shtepit e ture shqipet e kosoves ,por qe po vazhdojn e ta pastrojn nga Sllavet sot e kesaj dite.
E un si shqiptar nuk peshtu mbi sofren e bukes time e te familjes time e te miliona shqiptarrve se me Vret ai i madhi zot e allahu per ju perse kam Bese.

----------


## Conquistador

Sistemi ekonomik islam nuk eshte aspak pjelle e islamikeve por eshte i njejte me ate sistem qe u krijua nga Marksi pra me idete e tij dhe qe quhet sistem socialist. Nje sistem te tille perdor Gjermania gjithashtu dhe shumica e vendeve te Europes te cilat kane kohe qe e perdorin.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Sistemi ekonomik islam nuk eshte aspak pjelle e islamikeve por eshte i njejte me ate sistem qe u krijua nga Marksi pra me idete e tij dhe qe quhet sistem socialist. Nje sistem te tille perdor Gjermania gjithashtu dhe shumica e vendeve te Europes te cilat kane kohe qe e perdorin.


hahaha hajt ta shikojm matematiken tende mbreslenese???

Si ka mundesi qe Karl Marksi qe ka lindur me 1818 dhe ka vdekur me 1883 apo thjesht person i shekullit XIX,te mesoj dhe ti jap idet e tij , nje sistem te nje kohe nga shekulli VI??

Sistemi ekonomik Islam rrjedh ne baze te burimeve Kuranore apo thjesht Islame dhe jo nga nje person qe ka lindur me pastaj ne shek XIX...

Eshte interesante nje logjik e tillë!!!

----------


## eldonel

Kriza dhe sistemi islam
Disa gazeta të shtypit perëndimor, kanë bërë thirrje për zbatimin e atij që quhet legjislacioni islam në fushën e ekonomisë, si zgjidhje për të shpëtuar nga kthetrat e sistemit që qëndron pas katastrofës ekonomike që po mbulon sot botën.

Nga Genc Plumbi* 
Enjte, 16 Tetor 2008 08:35:00


Disa gazeta të shtypit perëndimor, kanë bërë thirrje për zbatimin e atij që quhet legjislacioni islam në fushën e ekonomisë, si zgjidhje për të shpëtuar nga kthetrat e sistemit që qëndron pas katastrofës ekonomike që po mbulon sot botën.

Në hapjen e reviztës Challenge, kryeredaktori i saj Beaufils Vincent-i, ka shkruajtur një artikull me temë: Papa apo Kurani, që ka shkaktuar një valë të fortë diskutimesh dhe reagimesh në ambientet ekonomike. Në të autori pyet rreth moralit të kapitalizmit dhe rolit të fesë në neglizhimin e përdorimit të kamatës, ku thekson se ky gen i keq ekonomik, është ai që e çoi njerëzimin këtë greminë.

Autori i artikullit pyet në një formë që i afrohet sarkazmës rreth qëndrimit të kishës, duke i kërkuar falje Papë Benediktit të 16-të me fjalët: Nëse ata që kujdesen për bankat tona do të përpiqeshin për të respektuar mësimet dhe dispozitat që citohen në Kuran dhe do ti zbatonin ato, nuk do të na ndodhnin këto katastrofa dhe kriza, si dhenuk do të përfundonim në këtë gjendje fatkeqe.. Paratë nuk lindin para 

Në të njëjtën kornizë, por Roland Laskine-ja, kryeredaktori i gazetës Le Journal des Finances, shprehet për domosdoshmërinë e zbatimit të legjislacionit islam në fushën financiare dhe ekonomike, për ti vënë një kufi kësaj krize që po shkund tregjet e botës nga lojrat e bëra me rregullat e transaksioneve dhe nga neglizhenca ndaj marrëveshjeve të errëta dhe joligjore.

Në artikullin e tij me titull A është i përgatitur WallStreet-i për të përqafuar parimet e legjislacionit islam, Laskine-ja, bën një ekspoze të rreziqeve me të cilat përballet kapitalizmi dhe flet për domosdoshmërinë e nxitimit për të kërkuar zgjidhje alternative për të shpëtuar situatën, ku paraqet disa propozime që të tërheqin vëmendjen. Në pararojën e tyre qëndron propozimi për të zbatuar legjilacionin islam, pavarësisht kundërshtive të tij me traditën.

Mesa duket, në përgjigje të këtyre thirrjeve, Këshilli i Lartë Francez për Kontrollin Financiar, që është edhe këshilli më i lartë që kujdeset për kontrollin e aktivitetit të bankave, doli me një vendim, i cili, ndalon të gjitha marrëveshjet e errëta dhe shitjet simbolike me të cilat dallohet sistemi kapitalist dhe kushtëzimin e shkëmbimit të mallrave dhe pagesave në një periudhë tre-ditore dhe jo më shumë nga dita e marrëveshjes, gjë e cila përkon me dispozitat e legjislacionit islam. Gjithashtu, i njëjti këshill nxori një vendim, që i lejon institucionet dhe ata që kanë të bëjnë me tregjet financiare të ndërveprojnë me sistemin islam të bonove në tregjet e rregullta franceze.

Bonot islame janë ato bono të lidhura me asete të sigurta në rrugë të ndryshme, që u përshtaten kushteve të vëna nga legjislacioni islam. Prej disa vitesh, dëshmitë e njerëzve të mençur të perëndimit dhe njohësve të ekonomisë, ndjekin njëra-tjetrën, duke tërhequr vëmendjen për situatat e rrezikshme drejt të cilave po i çon sistemi i kapitalizmit liberal në një shkallë të gjërë, si dhe për domosdoshmërinë ekërkimit të zgjidhjeve alternative, të cilat, që të gjitha, derdhin ujë në mullirin e alternativës islame.

Po çfarë është sistemi financiar islam? Bëhet fjalë për sistemin bankar islam, i cili u themelua në vitin 1970, për të zhvilluar aktivitetin bankar dhe burimet financiare nën hijen e dispozitave të legjislcionit islam. Emri islam për produktin financiar dhe transaksionin financiar, do të thotë respektimi i pesë parimeve bazë që janë: ndalimi i kamatës, ndalimii shitblerjes, i bazuar mbi mashtrimin, kumarin, ndalimin e transaksioneve që kanë të bëjnë me produktet e ndaluara në religjion (si pijet alkoolike, prostutucioni etj.), përballimi i humbjeve dhe ndarja e fitimit nga të gjitha palët (banka dhe klienti) dhe së fundmi, ndalimi i të ashtuquajturit Teuaruk, që është një operacion financues nëpërmjet blerjes së një produkti me një pagesë të lartë me këste dhe shitja e tij me çmimin e tanishëm më të ulët, me qëllimin e vetëm për të siguruar një sasi likuiditeti (nga i njëjti blerës) vetëm me disa kushte.

Konkurenca e sistemit bankar islam ndaj atij perëndimor, del në pah kur bëhet fjalë për rritjen e përqindjes së aktivitetit islam, që varion nga 10 deri në 15 % në vit. Aktivitetet e realizuara nga bankat dhe institucionet e sigurimeve islame arritën në shumën prej 500 miliardë dollarë në fund të vitit 2007, ndëkohë që vlera e aseteve të qarkullueshme që respektojnë normat islame të deklaruara dhe të padeklaruara, arriti në 700 miliardë dollarë.

Edhe pse sitemi financiar islam praktikohet në vendet e gadishulit arabik dhe në disa vende të Azisë lindore, ai ka filluar të përhapet në kontinentin amerikan dhe në Evropë, pas rritjes së të ardhurave të naftës dhe krijimit të një sasie të madhe likuiditeti, që mbuluan tregun financiar perëndimor. Britania e Bashkuar ishte e para që e pranoi atë në tokën e saj me vendosjen e disa normave ligjore dhe taksave, që stimulojnë sistemin finaciar islam, si dhe me hapjen e bankës së parë islame në vitin 2004. Momentalish, në gadishullin arabik, operojnë rreth 43 banka islame, 15 në Malajzi dhe afro 200 të tilla në të gjithë botën.

Në një libër që ka dalë në qarkullim, me autore kërkuesen italiane Loretta Napoleoni-n, me titullin Ekonomi e pamoralshme, flitet për domosdoshmërinë e financimit islam dhe rolit të tij në shpëtimin e ekonomisë perëndimore. Napoleoni merr në konsideratë faktin se ...përgjegjësia e gjendjes emergjente të ekonomisë botërore që po përjetojmë sot, qëndron në korrupsionin e thellë dhe në marrëveshjet që mbizotërojnë tregjet dhe që sollën shumëfishimin e efekteve ekonomike.

Duke shtuar, ajo shprehet: Ekuilibri në tregjet financiare mund të arrihet me meritën e financimit islam pas dështimit të klasifikimit perëndimor, që e përngjason ekonominë islame me terrorizmin.

Napoleoni e sheh financimin islam si sektorin me dinamikën më të lartë në botën e financës në rruzull. Ajo sqaron se modeli i bankve islame mund të kthehet në alternativën më të përshtashme për bankat perëndimore. Pas shembjes së bursave gjatë këtyre ditëve dhe krizës së kredive në ShBA, sistemi bankar tradicional ka filluar të shfaqë krisje dhe ka nevojë për zgjidhje rrënjësore dhe të thellë.

Që prej dy dekadash, ekonomisti francez, fituesi i çmimit Nobel në ekonomi, Maurice Allais-i, ka vënë në dukje krizën strukturore që po përjeton ekonomia globale nën udhëheqjen e liberalizmit të egër, duke e konsideruar gjendjen e krijuar si diçka që qëndron mbi rrëpirën e një vullkani. Për daljen nga kriza dhe rikthimin e ekuilibrit, ai propozon dy kushte, që janë: rikalibrimi i normës së interesit drejt kufirit të zeros dhe rishikimi i përqindjes së taksës drejt kufirit të 2%-shit. Kjo përkon ekzaktësisht me eleminimin e interesit (kamatës) dhe përqindjes së zekatit (një pjesë e pasurisë që i jepet të varfërve çdo vit nga individi dhe biznesi) në sistemin islam.

*Ekonomist / Një version më i plotë i artikullit është botuar në gazetën Al Sharq Al Ewsat

http://www.shekulli.com.al/news/44/A...008-10-16.html

----------


## white-knight

> hahaha hajt ta shikojm matematiken tende mbreslenese???
> 
> *Si ka mundesi qe Karl Marksi qe ka lindur me 1818 dhe ka vdekur me 1883 apo thjesht person i shekullit XIX,te mesoj dhe ti jap idet e tij , nje sistem te nje kohe nga shekulli VI??*
> 
> Sistemi ekonomik Islam rrjedh ne baze te burimeve Kuranore apo thjesht Islame dhe jo nga nje person qe ka lindur me pastaj ne shek XIX...
> 
> Eshte interesante nje logjik e tillë!!!


Po per kalimin e krizes se rraketave ne kohen e Hrushovit sistemi islam u perdor?Por per njeriun e pare ne hene u perdor ky sistem?
C jane keto budalliqe pash Zotin
p.s Dmth edhe Marksi paska perdorur sistemin islam :Mos:

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Sistemi ekonomik islam nuk eshte aspak pjelle e islamikeve por eshte i njejte me ate sistem qe u krijua nga Marksi pra me idete e tij dhe qe quhet sistem socialist. Nje sistem te tille perdor Gjermania gjithashtu dhe shumica e vendeve te Europes te cilat kane kohe qe e perdorin.


si po mendon ti o njeri  nuk edi sa je ne dijeni qe cdo qe eshte shkruar ne Kur'an  cdo dite e me teper po vertetohen ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes si shoqerore,ekonomike,shkencore etj si don vella ty me ta spejguar me mire tani kur shkenca po i deshmon te gjitha nuk edi si don edhe per ekonomi thuhet mire kamat eshte gje e ndaluar

----------


## white-knight

> Sistemi ekonomik islam nuk eshte aspak pjelle e islamikeve por eshte i njejte me ate sistem qe u krijua nga Marksi pra me idete e tij dhe qe quhet sistem socialist. Nje sistem te tille perdor Gjermania gjithashtu dhe shumica e vendeve te Europes te cilat kane kohe qe e perdorin.


Dhe idete Marksiste komuniste per barazi ne popull pra ne teori qe do te thote demokraci i gjejme qysh ne Greqine e Lashte,,qe do te thote te gjithe te barabarte.Marksi thjesht permblodhi idete nuk krijoi asgje,komunizmi ka ekzistuar me njerezimin vetem se ne shek e XX u vu ne zbatim.
Thelbi per keto qe po diskutohen eshte se jane thene e sterthene perpara se te lindte feja ne toke.

----------


## hajber

esselamunalejkum we rahmetullah falenderimi dhe adhurimi i takojne vetem ALLAHUT xh.sh kurse salawatet robit te tij me te dashur Muhammedit s.a.w.s shokeve te tij besnik dhe familjes se tij te ndershme dhe te ghithe atyre qe e percjellin rrugen e tij deri ne diten e kijametit.Une,atyre qe i kundershtohen te vertetes e sidomos atyre muslimaneve"demokrat" te cilet e adhurojne nje sistem te korruptuar,te zbrazet ,te shpikur nje sistem imperialist te"avancuar ,perparimtare" ne te cilin interesat personale jane ne rend te pare kunder interesave shoqerore ju propozoje  :lakuriq nate: inkun "zemra". de kur te hapet faqja athere klikoni ne Feja islame,mandej ne anen e djathte,Dijonija Islame ne qofte se e dini gjuhen gjermane shikojeni nje video nga kanali tv RTL2 dhe ne qofte se nuk e dini guhen gjermane athere ju lutem merreni dikend qe e di dhe t'ju perktheje.ato te dhena nuk jane prej "Islamisteve" si ju i quani por jane prej adhuruesve tuaj prej "Evropianeve", dhe ju lutem shikojeni deri ne fund.pas kesaj me siguri qe do mendoni ndryshe dhe ndoshta edhe pendoheni per ato mendime te keqija,sepse te verteten mund ta shikoni ku te doni,perveq atyre qe jane kryeneq,dhe per te verteten nuk duan te dijne asgje.ALLAHUxh.sh thote "UNE E KAM KRIJUAR qdo GJE DHE UNE DO TE BEJ qe qdo GJE TE SHIJOJE VDEKJEN".Pas kesaje te gjithe do te japni llogari per ate qe keni thene dhe vepruar.

----------


## Conquistador

> hahaha hajt ta shikojm matematiken tende mbreslenese???
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe Karl Marksi qe ka lindur me 1818 dhe ka vdekur me 1883 apo thjesht person i shekullit XIX,te mesoj dhe ti jap idet e tij , nje sistem te nje kohe nga shekulli VI??
> 
> Sistemi ekonomik Islam rrjedh ne baze te burimeve Kuranore apo thjesht Islame dhe jo nga nje person qe ka lindur me pastaj ne shek XIX...
> 
> Eshte interesante nje logjik e tillë!!!





> si po mendon ti o njeri nuk edi sa je ne dijeni qe cdo qe eshte shkruar ne Kur'an cdo dite e me teper po vertetohen ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes si shoqerore,ekonomike,shkencore etj si don vella ty me ta spejguar me mire tani kur shkenca po i deshmon te gjitha nuk edi si don edhe per ekonomi thuhet mire kamat eshte gje e ndaluar


Nje pyetje kam per te dy ju: A ka mundesi te quhet sistem ekonomik shprehja "mos merr hua"? Se dyti, kjo nuk eshte shprehje kuranore por Biblike.
Se treti askush nuk tha ketu se sistemi kapitalist eshte i perkryer por eshte i vetmi i cili mund te vere ne levizje drejt zhvillimit me hapa te shpejta te ekonomise Boterore dhe mirqenies. I vetmi difekt dhe fatkeqsisht qe ka nje rol jo te vogel eshte shfrytezimi nga klanet e medha te te pasurve, por nese vendet qe praktikojne kete sistem te ishin te rrepte dhe te paanshem ne zbatimin e ligjit, ky sistem nuk do te pesonte ulje-ngritjet qe ka patur gjate historise boterore çka ka sjelle edhe luftra.

----------


## Archicad

*Sistemi kapitalist në kolaps, Islami shihet si zgjidhja më e mirë!
*
Mr. Ejup Haziri

Kolapsi amerikan

Kriza ekonomike që ka përfshirë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, me falimentimin e bankave më të mëdha në vend dhe dështimin kataklizmik, e që as miratimi i planit prej 700 milardë dollarësh nuk ishte i mjaftueshëm, ka bërë që të preken edhe shumë vende tjera në mbarë globin, si dhe të dalin në shesh shumë probleme tjera në lidhje me financa që prej dekadash ishin fshehur.
Gazeta US Today, e kishte akuzuar rëndë qeverinë amerikane, ngase sipas saj, në dekadat e kaluara nuk kishte marrë mësim nga krizat financiare të shumë vendeve të ndryshme, si kriza e dikurshme në Meksikë, Tajlandë, Rusi, e vende tjera. Poashtu kritika kishte marrë qeveria për shkak të lënies së ekonomisë së lirë, duke mos i interesuar fare kjo punë qeverisë, e që sollën shumë faktorë negativë në shoqëri, si papunësia, varfëria, etj.
Samir el-Mufti është profesor i financave politike në Universitetin Amerikan në Kairo, ai thotë se rënia dhe dobësimi i ekonimisë amërikane kishte ndodh para kësaj krize, bile sipas tij shumë kohë para kësaj krize. “Amerika pas luftës së dytë botërore, zotëronte 48% të ekonomisë së mbarë botës, por më vonë ndodhën ndryshime graduale në qendra të ndyshme ekonomike, si në Japan, Gjermani, dhe në shtete të Azisë Juglindore. Departmenti i Bushit, u mundua ta shpëjtojë këtë veprim për ta rikthyer ekonominë e dikurshme por kjo nuk përshtatej me fuqinë financiare amerikane, andaj në fund u shfaqë kriza ekonomike”-shprehet kështu prof. el-Mufti.
Deri në vitin 2004, gjendja ishte deri dikun e mirë, por pas rritjes së kamatës, dhe shtimit të madh të borgjeve e kredive, saqë në mars të vitit 2007, kreditë arritën në 1.3 trilion dollar, e në gjysmën e dytë të atij viti, kriza vetëm rritej e shtohej edhe më shumë. Derisa, shteti më i fuqishëm ekonomikisht në botë, hyri në kolaps të madh ekonomik, duke lënë një numër të madh qytetarësh në pasiguri të madhe. E në anën tjetër, 28 milionë njerëz janë duke u mbështetur në ndihmat qeveritare për të mbijetuar, ky është ‘great depression’, jo i vitit 1929, por i vitit 2008.

Sistemi kapitalist kolaps apo riformim?

Kjo krizë akonomike, ka nxjerrur në shesh shumë gjëra, ka vënë sistemin kapitalist në mëdyshje, shumë ekonomist mendojnë se duhet të ndërrohen bazat e sistemit kapitalist, i cili ka për qëllim realizimin e fitimit të skajshëm, pa marrë parasysh mënyrën e fitimit.
Sipas el-Mufti, sistemi materialist në Amerikë do të pësojë ndryshime thelbësore. Ndërsa Nebil Hashad, kryetar i Qendrës Arabe për Studime Financiare, thotë se ‘Amerika do të del nga kjo krizë edhe më e fuqishme se që ka qenë, ai kujton krizën e vitit 1929, ku Amerika doli prej saj shumë e fuqishme. “Ashtu sic doli Amerika me një ekonomi të fortë nga kriza e vitit 1929, do të ngjan e njëjta gjë edhe në krizën e tanishme”-thotë z. Hashad.
Z. Hashad, refuzon atë cka thuhet se hapat që i ka ndërmarrë Amerika për ‘shërimin e krizës’ janë kolaps i bazave të kapitalizmit, të cilat ngritën në baza se shteti duhet të qëndrojë larg nga ekonomia.

Shkaqet e kolapsit?

Ekonomistët e mëdhenj dhe real, shkaqet e këtij dështimi të madh, e lidhin kryesisht me dy shkaqe, i pari prej tyre është kamata (pa marrë parasysh e lartë apo jo), dhe e dyta është shitja e borxheve, ku cdonjëra është e lidhur me tjetren.
Shkaku kryesor që erdhi te kolapsi ishte padyshim kamata, e sidomos kamatat e larta që shkatërruan individin dhe shoqërinë.
Johan Bitman, është ekonomist i njohur gjerman, i cili kishte akuzuar shumë sistemin kapitalist, respektivisht bazat në të cilat është ngritur ky sistem, ai bën presion të madh që të largohet kamata, madje ai fenomenit të kamatës ia kushtoi një libër të plotë, që e quajti ‘Katastrofa e kamatës’.
Disa gazeta amerikane dhe evropiane, kishin akuzuar papatin katolik, ngase nuk kishte nxjerrë ndonjë dekret për ta zbutur kamatën e lartë, apo për ta ndaluar atë, por Papa në të gjitha rastet kishte heshtur dhe kishte bekuar ngritjen e kamatës, dhe kjo kishte ndodhur nga përfitimet e mëdha të kishës nga ai sistem i tregut finaciar. Kisha e kishte lejuar kamatën që nga mesi i shekullit të 13-të, pasi që kisha ndodhej në gjendje jo të mirë për shkak të bankrupcionit ndaj luftërave të mëdha të ‘shenjta’ e që zakonisht zhvilloheshin kundër myslimanëve, e që nga ajo kohë, kamata në krishterizëm mbeti e lejuar.

Kush po pëson kolaps?

S’ka dyshim se në rend të parë kolaps kanë pësuar Shtetet më të fuqishme të botës, si Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, duke mos anashkaluar as shtetet tjera më të industrializuara, e deri tek shtetet tjera më të vogla.
Sidoqoftë, nuk është vetëm Amerika ajo që po vuan nga kriza e rëndë, por janë edhe shtetet tjera që vuajnë gati njësoj si Amerika. Britania e Madhe sigurisht se do të zbatojë planin e ‘shpëtimit’ prej 50 miliardë stërlinash. E Gjermania, Franca dhe shumë vende tjera do të ndërmarin hapa të shpejtë për të shpëtuar nga kolapsi finaciar.


Islami është zgjidhja

Johan Bitman në librin ‘Katastrofa e kamatës’, thotë se duhet të zbatohet sistemi islam në cështjet e financave.
Ai në atë libër, bën thirrje haptazi që të pasohet dhe praktikohet sistemi islam në sektorin e financave. Kur e dha atë mendim, e sulmuan atë pa masë, derisa e quajtën ‘Mulla Bitmani, mirëpo gjërat ndryshuan shumë shpejt, më shpejt se sa që e kanë paramenduar ekonomistët botërorë, andaj sot ideja e tij po vërtetohet, edhe pse ai ishte një krishter, por zgjidhjen e shihte në aplikimin e një sistemi me baza të shëndosha, që nuk ka për qëllim denigrimin e individit dhe shoqërisë, por që ka për qëllim ndihmën e individit nga shoqëria, dhe shoqërisë nga individët.
Islami shihet si zgjidhja më e mundshme për të shpëtuar kolapsin financiar, pasi që në Islam, kamata është e ndaluar rreptësisht, dhe si i tillë forcon individin dhe shoqërinë.
Në kohën kur të menqurit evropian thërrasin për aplikimin e një sistemi me baza të shëndosha si sistemi financiar islam, disa trashëgimtar muslimanësh ngrejnë zërin e tyre se ‘sistemi bankiar e financiar islam nuk është i përshtatshëm për zbatim në këtë kohë.’ Kjo është qudia më e madhe, kur perëndimorët thërrasin dhe thojnë se Islami është zgjidhja, e disa prej muslimanëve thonë sistemi sekular është zgjidhja.


Burimi: http://www.revstudenti.co.nr/

----------


## alibaba

A munt të sqarohet pak më mirë, se si vije deri te kollapsi. E vetmja gjë që lexova është se kamata sjell deri te kollapsi. Por si??

----------


## fisniku-student

> A munt të sqarohet pak më mirë, se si vije deri te kollapsi. E vetmja gjë që lexova është se kamata sjell deri te kollapsi. Por si??


Nuk i kuptoj mire ,keto qeshtjet ekonomike ,mirpo me sa kam verejture burimi kryesor i ketij kollapsi apo kesaj krize eshte tek Dhenja e Patundshmerive me Kamata dhe  Kamata qe eshte perdore ne dhenjen e Patundshmerive apo Shtepive gjat shitjes ndaj blerseve apo klienteve te ketyre patundshmerive ka deshtuar keshtu qe nuk jan realizuar qellimet e synuara nga banka dhe keshtu ka falimentuar.

D.m.th Bankat kan investuar mjete te medha parash ne ndertimin e Shtepive qe me pastaj me qellim qe ti nxjerrin keto investime me shitjen e ketyre Banesave apo Objekteve popullit me Kamata te caktuara . Dhe kur keto Investime qe kan kushtuar me shifra astronomike apo hiperbollike parash,kan deshtuar dhe parat e investuara nuk jan nxjerrur dhe kan mbetur te bllokuara me investim dhe kamat pas kamate ,Banka e cila ka investuar ne keto patundshmeri mjetet e investuara poashtu i ka marr borgj me afat te caktuar nga bankat tjera (poashtu me kamat) dhe kur i ka deshtuar investimi kesaj bankes (LehmanBrothers) nga mosarritja e shitjes se atyre patundshmerive ,ka falimentuar kjo bank dhe keshtu ato para qe i ka marr kjo bank nga bankat tjera nuk ka arritur tia kthej dhe keshtu ka falimentuar dhe ky fenomen ka lene aq shume pasoja sa qe ka ndikuar mjaft shume edhe tek bankat tjera,sidomos te ato Banka me kapital me te vogel.

----------


## alibaba

Ju e paskit fjalën për falimentimet. Unë e di që çdokush që merr hua do të lërë diçka peng ose hipotekë, dhe borxhi asesi nuk mbetet pa u kthyer, nëse nuk mund të lahet nga biznesi.

Sa i përket falimentimit të firmave, përsëri ekziston një farë rregulluesi automatik i tregut. Nëse shumë firma falimetojnë, pakësohet numri i punëdhënësve, shtohet numri punëtorëve, që sjell deri tek lirimi i fuqisë punëtore, prapë se prapë ka llogari që të hapet një firmë duke marrë kredi me kamatë. 

Fundja edhe unë nuk përkrah atë kapitalizmin e egër siç është tek ne në Kosovë, por sistemi islamik siç thoni ju, jo që është përplot kontrdikta e artifakte por as që është sistem.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Thirrje për një konferencë islamike rreth krizës financiare*


Presidenti i komisionit të përhershëm për pakicat muslimane pranë Këshillit të ulemasë botërore islame dr. Ali Kardagli ftoi presidentin e Organizatës së Konferencave Islamike Ekmeluddin Ihsanoglu të organizoj konferencën botërore për krizën financiare të cilën e kaploi botën.

Kardagli në komunikatën e tij me shkrim theksoi: "Jam i bindur se jeni plotësisht të informuar për stuhinë e vërtetë financiare e cila godet Amerikën dhe vendet tjera kapitaliste. Një numër i madh i analistëve krizën e sodit e karakterizuan si një falimentim të plotë."

Për shkak të këtyre ngjarjeve, vendet islame, organizatat financiare, para së gjithash bankat islame, universitetet dhe institucionet të cilat merren me rrjedhat financiare... janë të ftuara në radhë të parë të organizojnë një konferencë botërore ku do të bëhet fjalë për krizën e përmendur. - tha Kardagli.

Kardagli propozoi që në atë konferencë të paraqiten zgjidhjet që i ofron ekonomia islame si dhuratë ekonomisë perëndimore (kapitaliste), për arsye se ekonomia islame mbron individin, shoqërinë dhe shtetin, dhe gjendet në mes të sistemit ekonomik kapitalist dhe atij komunist. Dhe pasi që sistemi komunist përjetoi fiasko, ndërsa ai kapitalist dërmohet nga krizat e mëdha, nëse jo edhe nga një falimentim total, ekonomia islame paraqitet si shpresa e vetme për funksionim të suksesshëm të sistemit ekonomik në botë.
Qëndrimet e tij i argumentoi me deklaratat e disa personaliteteve të shquar perëndimor se dalja e vetme nga kjo krizë financiare shihet në ekonominë islame.

----------


## derjansi

un e kam dit se islami asht fe lol po qe kishte me na dal ene sistem ekonomik sma merrte menja

----------


## hajber

> Dhe idete Marksiste komuniste per barazi ne popull pra ne teori qe do te thote demokraci i gjejme qysh ne Greqine e Lashte,,qe do te thote te gjithe te barabarte.Marksi thjesht permblodhi idete nuk krijoi asgje,komunizmi ka ekzistuar me njerezimin vetem se ne shek e XX u vu ne zbatim.
> Thelbi per keto qe po diskutohen eshte se jane thene e sterthene perpara se te lindte feja ne toke.


esselamunalejkum we rahmetullah falenderimi dhe adhurimi i takojne vetem ALLAHUT xh.sh kurse salawatet robit te tij me te dashur Muhammedit s.a.w.s shokeve te tij besnik dhe familjes se tij te ndershme dhe te ghithe atyre qe e percjellin rrugen e tij deri ne diten e kijametit.Me te vertete eshte per tu quditur me disa njerez te cilet vetem japin komente pa fije fakti apo pa e analizuar sadopak ate se qka shkruan vete.Se pari une kete qe ky zotriu VHITE-KNIHTE (Thelbi per keto qe po diskutohen eshte se jane thene e sterthene perpara se te lindte feja ne toke) do te shendrroja ne pyetje ketije personi dhe do ta pyesja se kure ka linde feja ne toke?.Ne baze te asaj qe ky zotriu ka shkruar une mund te jape pergjegje dhe them se ky nuk e di fare se qka ka shkruar e lere me te me japi pergjegje mua. Tani une te japi pergjegjen se kur ka lind feja ne toke.Kjo ka linde me krijimin e ADEMIT a.s. njeriut dhe pejgamberit te pare ne kete toke dhe eshte derguar me te njejtin mesazh ashtu si te gjithe pejgamberet e tjere me:nuk ka zot perveq ALLAHUT xh.sh.ALLAHUT krijuesit te TOKES,QIELLIT,PLANETEVE,KRIJESAVE,HENES,DIELLIT dhe krejt qka shofim dhe qka nuk shofim me sy.Kjo menjehere nenkupton se ka nje ligj te cilin ALLAHU e ka krijuar dhe ai ligj duhet te respektohet perndryshe nuk ka sukses,une kete qe e skruaj nuk e shkruaj nga aspekti se vete jam muslimane por e shkruaj sepse e drejta duhet respektuar pa marre parasyshe qka je.tani nje pyetje shume e lehte dhe shume logjike per ata qe logjikojne dhe gjykojne drejt:ne qofte se njeri prej neve ka nevoje per ndihme dhe kerkon prej dikujt p.sh 10.000€ per nje afat te caktuar shembull nje vit,dhe gjindet nje njeri dhe mund ti jap ato te holla me nje kusht qe lypesi ti kthej pas nje viti 15.000€ a thua a eshte kjo drejte dhe ne rregull? une them se jo,dhe kete vete nga fakti qe ky lypesi nuk ka dhe eshte i detyruar qe ti lyp,po ti kishte nuk do lypte,dhe per kete denohet dhe duhet ti kthej me shume se qe ka marr,dhe neqofte se vonohet athere edhe shuma qe eshte per tu kthyer dyfishohet,kurse ky i ngrati nuk mund ti ktheje shumen e paster qe e ka marre e ku ti merr ato tjerat qe ju kan dyfishuar.Kjo eshte e ndaluar kete ALLAHU xh.sh e ka ndaluar sepse kjo i qon njerzit ne shkaterrim,sepse huadhensi pasurohet kurse huamarrsi shkaterrohet.Ne sistemin e sotshem (jo islam) kjo eshte e lejuar sepse ne kete sistem interesi personal eshte mbi ate shoqeror don te thote mua nuk me intereson asgje tjeter vetem se vetja ime une duhet te pasurohem sa u perket te tjerve,le te bejne qka te dojne dhe le te gjenden si te dojne,si rezultat i kesaj eshte edhe gjithe kjo varfesi e madhe ne bote dhe njerzit vdesin urie.

----------


## fisniku-student

> *derjansi*
> un e kam dit se islami asht fe lol po qe kishte me na dal ene sistem ekonomik sma merrte menja


Shume njerez qe nuk jan musliman e kuptojn Islamin si diqka vetem shpirterore ,normal ne kete aspekt kan ndikuar fet tjera qe per mendimin tim kan qen te dedikuara vetem per nje popull te caktuar dhe jo me karakter global dhe te perfshij njerizimin.

Ne kuran ne menyre kategorike dhe me ton mjaft te ashpert ndalohet Kamata :

*"O ju që keni besuar! Kini frikë Allahun dhe largojuni asaj që ka ngelur prej ribasë (kamatës) nëse jeni besimtarë! Nëse nuk e bëni këtë, atëherë përgatituni për luftë nga Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij, e nëse pendoheni, atëherë merrni vetëm origjinën e të hollave tuaja! Kështu ju nuk i bëni padrejtësi askujt dhe nuk iu bëhet padrejtësi.".Bekare:278-279.*

D.m.th Muslimani ka Kuranin si Kushtetut ne te cilen jan te rregulluara te gjitha sferat e jetes qe ia mundesojn te jetoj nje jete te rregullt dhe pa probleme njerzimit,d.m.th duke i keshilluar njerzimin se si te veproj ne momente te cakatuara ,te natyrave te ndryshme duke perfshire Ekonomin,Sociloligjin,Psikologjin,Mjeksi,jurispode  nc,Shkencat Natyrore dhe Shkencat Shoqerore dhe  normalisht duke i mbeshtjellur te gjitha keto me Moral te pastert dhe besim te njemendet ne Krijuesin e ketyre normave te jetes se njeriut.

----------


## alibaba

Megjithatë sistemi ekonomik islam, është thjesht Sistem Skllavopronar Postklasik, dmth i përket periudhës së shthurjes së sistemit skllavopronar, mund të bësh krahasim mes drejtës romake të periudhës postklasike dhe sheriatit.

----------


## Muhameti-plisi

derjansi, Islami eshte fe e cila merret me te gjitha sferat e jetes. Sepse eshte fe e zgjedhur nga vete Zoti.

----------

